# aking puwede, aking sinasabi



## Jeffjohn

Well I know aking means "my" however I don't understand when its combined with certain words. Can someone decipher the mean of aking puwede, aking sinasabi and aking pupuntahan? And possibly explain how the word aking functions when combined with other words besides the obvious nouns. Also, what does isip ko mean? Does it simply mean "I think"? Finally how do you say "yourself" when refering to someone else, would that be sarili mo? Thanks.


----------



## niernier

Jeffjohn said:


> Well I know aking means "my" however I don't understand when its combined with certain words. Can someone decipher the mean of aking puwede, aking sinasabi and aking pupuntahan? And possibly explain how the word aking functions when combined with other words besides the obvious nouns. Also, what does isip ko mean? Does it simply mean "I think"? Finally how do you say "yourself" when refering to someone else, would that be sarili mo? Thanks.





> *aking puwede should come with a verb.*
> 
> Aking pwedeng sabihin = What I can say
> Aking pwedeng puntahan = What I can go
> 
> aking sinasabi = What I am saying
> aking pupuntahan = Where I am going



This usage of akin is "somewhat" archaic or maybe poetic in a sense. I can't even think of a sentence using these phrases. Maybe you can give us a sentence where they were used so we can validate its usage. However, [akin+noun] is still in use.

I have a suggestion. "ko" is more commonly used in sentences and is more conversational.



> libro ko = my book
> lapis ko = my pencil
> *isip ko = my mind*
> 
> sinasabi ko = What I am saying
> pupuntahan ko = Where I am going
> iniisip ko = What I am thinking
> Ang iniisip ko lang... = What I am just thinking is that...



Basically that's it. The translation of [verb+ko] actually depends on how it was used.


Yes, you are correct. "yourself" in Tagalog is "sarili mo"
[noun+mo] in English is [your+noun]



> libro mo = your book
> lapis mo = your pencil
> isip mo  = your mind
> 
> sinasabi mo = What you are saying
> pupuntahan mo = Where you are going
> iniisip mo = What you are thinking


----------



## Jeffjohn

Thanks for the helpful reply.All of my examples come from filipino rap.Here is one of the lyrics in question from the song diploma by Gloc 9.I made a mistake and he says 
"aking pwedeng" 

"aking pwedeng tapakan aking pwedeng lakaran aking pwedeng tamnan ng mga binhing sa kalaunan ay aking pwedeng maani at aking pwedeng masabi minsan"


----------



## niernier

You didn't made a mistake because the final "ng" in "pwede*ng*" is a ligature. Also the final "g" in akin*g*. The simple/basic words are "akin"(my/mine) and "pwede"(can/  be able to)

Tagalog ligatures are attached to words in order to modify them. The ligature used depends on the ending letter of the word.



> * The ligature -ng is attached to words that end with a vowel
> * The ligature -g is attached to words that end with the letter "n"
> * The ligature na comes after the word being modified if it ends in a consonant other than "n"


This usage of "akin" is obviously poetic because it comes from a song.



> In the end I won't allow to be deprived of land,
> 
> *aking *pwedeng tapakan = where I can step on
> 
> *aking *pwedeng lakaran = where I can walk on
> 
> *aking *pwedeng tamnan ng mga binhing sa kalaunan ay *aking *pwedeng maani = where I can plant the seeds   which sooner or later I can harvest
> 
> at *aking *pwedeng masabi minsan = and so I can say for a moment or two,
> 
> ako ay naghari sa palasyo ng pangarap na *aking *inaasam = I reigned in the palace of dreams that I am longing for.



If you have been studying Filipino, "akin" is more commonly used as the word "mine"

_*A**kin *_ang pulang kama. = The red bed is *mine*.


----------

